# power supply question



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, Recently purchased a new PIKO mogul 38214 engine. After trying to run it with my Aristo Train Engineer system I found that it would not operate correctly. After emailing PIKO AMERICA I found out that the loco is not compatible with the train engineer system. Now what do I do? They also told me I could be damaging my LGB locos by running them with the train engineer too. Does any one have any suggestions as to what I'm supposed to do now? Should I replace my power supply system? I do enjoy and am perfectly satisfied with track power(DC). help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't say what model TE you are using. Mine, ART-5471, has a switch in the controller that says linear and PWC for the two positions. If yours has that switch put it on linear. Some engines do not like PWC, Pulse-Width-Control.

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If the Piko locomotive is equipped with their DCC board from the factory, then it will not run on a pulse-width-modulated power output. The decoder thinks the PWM signal is DCC, but total gibberish, so it does nothing. If you have the earlier Train Engineer, as Chuck says, you can flip the switch from "PWC" to "Linear" and that will give you a smooth, filtered DC output that the electronics on the Piko locomotive will see as pure DC and run normally.

If you do not have such a switch (either because you're using the newer "Revolution" Train Engineer or another Aristo throttle), you can purchase a filter board from Crest that takes the PWM and filters it to linear.
*
Crest PWC to Linear Board*

The site shows them as being in stock, currently on sale for $17.39. I had the same issue when I tested a Piko loco, and adding this board cured all my woes. (Well, all my woes relative to that locomotive. I'm still hoping for a cure for losing the tool I just set down on my workbench.) 

In terms of PWM hurting LGB locos, that's a story that's been hanging around for a while, usually prefaced with "I've heard that..." Unfortunately, specifics on documented failures are few and far between. The most credible explanation I've heard is that the problem concerns LGB locos with specific electronics in them (though--again--no specifics on which specific electronics that might be). It's okay to err on the side of caution, but I think the scope of the issue has been greatly exaggerated over time. 

Later,

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, it really helps us help you if you can give us more information when you ask a question. The more information you can give us the the better the answers will be. A model number for your TE would be a big help.

Chuck


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

If it's like the same one I have, which I believe is the ART5471, the switch is on the receiver on the same side as the code set button where you can choose to select either PWC or Linear. 

My LGB Loco's {Stainz} have no onboard electronics and I've ran them on PWC since 1997-1998 when I first got into G gauge railroading. And one is still going strong, the other isn't due to it was just ran to death. 

It still runs, but is real jerky, so thinking the gearing has worn out in it. 

Other than that, no problems with the my Stainz loco's running on PWC, can't say for any of the newer stuff that has electronics built into it already, since I don't own anything like that presently.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Only certain versions of the old TE had a linear switch.

Put a PWM to linear converter on the output of your TE (assuming you are using an old 27 MHz trackside TE).

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Only the 27mhz TE (in the plastic case) had the linear switch. This is the black handheld transmitter/receiver.
All others were PWC and sound boards would go to full speed due to PWC sending out full voltage pulses.
Sierra of old did sell a board to convert the PWC to the correct DC levels to make their sound boards work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Dan, what's your suggestion here?

pwm to linear, opto isolator, ??

Greg


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> Only the 27mhz TE (in the plastic case) had the linear switch. This is the black handheld transmitter/receiver.
> All others were PWC and sound boards would go to full speed due to PWC sending out full voltage pulses.
> Sierra of old did sell a board to convert the PWC to the correct DC levels to make their sound boards work.


Yep, those are the receivers I have, the handheld is black and has 27Mhz on the inset label under the belt clip. The receivers don't state what frequency they are on them anywhere. I have one that has the 12VDC fan connections, the other doesn't. I run my train and trackside accessories from the one that has the 12VDC fan connector, that is the signals work from the 12VDC output for where a fan connects, trains run the the track connections of course. Don't know why both didn't have that on them.

But I didn't know the later ones had changed, and now they have the Crest Revolution{I think that's what they call it}, which I've looked at, just not sure if that, or DCC is the better option. Any suggestions on that Dan?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I suggest you start a new DCC vs. Revolution thread, not derail this one with a completely different (and controversial) topic.

You might read my review on the Revo on my site too, if you want to compare the 2.

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc...-power-remote-control/aristo-rc/revolution-te

Greg


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I suggest you start a new DCC vs. Revolution thread, not derail this one with a completely different (and controversial) topic.
> 
> You might read my review on the Revo on my site too, if you want to compare the 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to your site! Lots of great and very useful info there.

Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------

